# 2004 Toyota Celica!   Just for fun!



## Jeffro (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey all I got my car running again today but it still needs a ton of work and there really is no interior except a driver seat!   Just took some new pictures...  Most was just point shoot and a few I thought about!  Not really looking for C&C on these just want to know what people thought of the car!

Threw the new grill in for one shot







Ok I will start with some of my attempts at cool shots.  These are right out of the camera!













Now some of the whole car!













Just wondering what people thought of the project!

The Celica Project Plans:
airbags all 4 sides
Digital Controller
All Alpine Sound system
Alpine Navigation and DVD 7 inch screen in front
Alpine Component Speakers front and back
2 Alpine amps 600x4 in the front
1000w X1 for the 12 inch sub
19 inch rims
and lots more!  
Rear hatch fiberglassed custom
Custom Fiberglass dash console
Greddy Front lip
Full Body kit!


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I guess this is not the right forum for this post!  LOL


----------



## ocular (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't matter. I like the tail lights, sweet


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks 
took about 1 year to get it here lol and a long way to go left still!


----------



## ocular (Aug 12, 2009)

What do you have under the hood ?


----------



## terryc967 (Aug 12, 2009)

I always liked the looks of that body style I just wish they were faster, the GT-S is decent but still slow, the GT's are turds


----------



## Restomage (Aug 12, 2009)

IMO, lose the altezzas, rear bumper, and it needs a drop. Get rid of those and it will look a little less ricey. The stock body kit that comes with the wing (I believe they called it the action package) looks very nice and is much cleaner.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 12, 2009)

Restomage said:


> IMO, lose the altezzas, rear bumper, and it needs a drop. Get rid of those and it will look a little less ricey. The stock body kit that comes with the wing (I believe they called it the action package) looks very nice and is much cleaner.


 

I have thought for along time about the tails and they may or may not change. I have the black head lights. So I agree some on that point 

About it looking ricey ok what ever. if that is what you think ricey is you missed the definition. 

The stock body kit looks clean and all cause uhhhm It is STOCK and the goal of me doing a custom car is to customize it. Not for it to look stock.
Also if you had read the top you would know that it is being lowered. 

It is going on all four corner air bags. It will be able to layout on the frame on the ground with complete indash controller unit. 

The reason I picked the Celica is for its looks and not for speed. I completely understand it will never be fast and have no intentions of trying.

"OCULAR"      AS for under the hood it is simple. I have an Optima Battery, 180 Alternator, Cold air intake, and the big 3 wire harness. Also have greddy exhaust and headers. That is all I plan to do it there.

Really do appreciate the comments and keep them coming! Car has come along way and has a long way to go!


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 12, 2009)

terryc967 said:


> I always liked the looks of that body style I just wish they were faster, the GT-S is decent but still slow, the GT's are turds


 

I need to put a sticker across the Back   ALL SHOW NO GO!!!! LOL   I completely agree that they are all slow.  still fun but not fast!


----------



## Restomage (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, we all have our preferences I guess. At least do yourself a favor and make sure you next mod is a drop! At least 1" all around. 

My car:


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL You really don't read.  What do you think Air Bags are for?  it will sit on the ground if I want it too?  or stand at stock and or anywhere in between?  You pretty funny!


----------



## xiangji (Aug 16, 2009)

I wouldn't spend money doign a car like that up pesonally. What engine does it have in it? 

For the same price I'd rather have a second hand golf 1.8T or and Audi A3 1.8T


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 17, 2009)

well it was my wifes wedding present then when it was payed off in 4 years it became my toy!


----------

